# Lowrance HDS Carbon-12, Ti2-12 or HDS Live-9



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

12" carbon for sure


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Egrets Landing said:


> 12" carbon for sure


He would know.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm just now checking out the lowrance hds series. One thing I like is that it will interface with my merc motor and the display can split screen and replace all the dash gauges.

Haven't had a Lowrance unit for several decades so how do they hold up compared to their competitors?

Also leaning towards their all in one transducer...


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

My read is the quality of the various machines between the various mfg., is all about the same at the same price points. What is different is the charts that are supported. Depending on your area, if you run mostly inshore or proximate to land most of the time, you can find yourself with a machine you like that is nearly useless to you because the supported charts are so poor. A chart plotter is only as useful to you as the charts that it displays. For instance, if you get a super expensive high quality Garmin and try to go run around Steinhatechee, Homosassa, or Whitewater Bay or most other areas of FL, you are nearly running blind and the unit will provide very little to you in terms of requisite navigation insights.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Egrets Landing said:


> What is different is the charts that are supported.


Other than FMT, who has the best inshore charts?
Thanks for opinions.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Navionics is the closest but it still is a total mess in FL unless you run mostly offshore in the bluewater. See the latest comparison NFL Videos which shows their latest side by side with FMT. There are links on the FMT website to them. Around Tampa Bay at the bridge, Big Bend (especially Steinhatchee) and along much of the east coast and inland it is shockingly poor. It almost looks like a mistake it's so poor in some places. But don't take my word for it. The video(s) of the charts in action speaks for itself. A SFL update video will be coming out within a week as well showing the same.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BobGee said:


> I want a unit to run Florida Marine Tracks. I almost always fish shallow water so sonar capability is secondary. (Flats boat),
> I have bifocals/sunglasses.
> For about $2K I could get one of these three units. Am I better off with the smaller 9” HDS Live or the 12” Carbon or the 12” Ti2?


I can’t say anything yet about long term reliability but I’m running FMT on a Lowrance HDS Carbon-12 and it’s terrific. I’m confident screaming along before dawn on the coast east of St Marks. I wouldn’t do that without FMT.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

How do you guys rate the hds gen 3's as a fish finder in general and the side finder in open waters (50 to 150 feet deep).


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Not so great compared to the later generation releases.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

What's the newest release?

My hummingbird does a fair job to 100' to the side but looses it in over 50' depth of water.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

LIVE


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Egrets Landing said:


> LIVE


i'll look into that.

thanks
Mike


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2016)

I run a 12 inch carbon and FMT. If you wear glasses you need the biggest screen possible for FMT. I love the combo but Navico customer service and tech support sucks. Still struggling with resetting my set up after the last Lorwance software update.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> I run a 12 inch carbon and FMT. If you wear glasses you need the biggest screen possible for FMT. I love the combo but Navico customer service and tech support sucks. Still struggling with resetting my set up after the last Lorwance software update.


ISLA posted an entire video about setting up your unit if you need detailed assistance.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

BobGee said:


> I want a unit to run Florida Marine Tracks. I almost always fish shallow water so sonar capability is secondary. (Flats boat),
> I have bifocals/sunglasses.
> For about $2K I could get one of these three units. Am I better off with the smaller 9” HDS Live or the 12” Carbon or the 12” Ti2?



Get the shoot thru hull transducer. Its $80 and well worth the money. Ive found holes in the marsh that I never knew where there and those holes can hold fish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Get the shoot thru hull transducer. Its $80 and well worth the money. Ive found holes in the marsh that I never knew where there and those holes can hold fish


Which one do you have? I would love to install one on my skiff. I’ve installed Humminbird and Garmin shoot thru hulls but not Lowrance yet.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

There is no sidescanning with shoot thru the hull. The 3 in 1 Active Imaging is the best option if side scanning is desired.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Which one do you have? I would love to install one on my skiff. I’ve installed Humminbird and Garmin shoot thru hulls but not Lowrance yet.


I think its this one. Its has a temp sensor on it but I think you can get one w/o the temp sensor

https://lr.factoryoutletstore.com/c...MIx6yTlMSA5QIVIv_jBx1wKQpVEAQYASABEgL_TPD_BwE


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2016)

Egrets Landing said:


> ISLA posted an entire video about setting up your unit if you need detailed assistance.


No issues setting up FMT. Issues with navionics losing my configurations after the software up grade.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Headhunter said:


> No issues setting up FMT. Issues with navionics losing my configurations after the software up grade.


this is why I don't upgrade software


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I got around to looking at the HDS's "in person" yesterday. 

The 7" screen is a disappointment, 
9" usable
but the 12 and 16 are cool.


----------

